# SRAM Hidden Chainring bolts



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Looking for a SRAM chainring bolt set that has the knurled edge chainring nut and the associated bolt. 

10 speed Quarq Red. I can't find anything online that looks right.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Dream Plus said:


> Looking for a SRAM chainring bolt set that has the knurled edge chainring nut and the associated bolt.
> 
> 10 speed Quarq Red. I can't find anything online that looks right.


You don't need that knurled nut. Just use regular chainring nuts/bolts. You'll have to pull the Quarq off the crank arm, but it's easier than dealing w/ the silly knurled nut on just one bolt. I have to build 30-40 Quarq cranksets every year for the team bikes and that works fine.


----------



## ddooley123 (Apr 22, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> You don't need that knurled nut. Just use regular chainring nuts/bolts. You'll have to pull the Quarq off the crank arm, but it's easier than dealing w/ the silly knurled nut on just one bolt. I have to build 30-40 Quarq cranksets every year for the team bikes and that works fine.


I don't have the Quarq on mine, just the hidden bolt that is so close to the crank arm there's no room to put a wrench. Do you suggest removing the spider from the crankarm in order to mount the chainrings direct to the stand-alone spider such that I can get to all 5 bolts? If so, then I just need to figure out what it takes to remove the spider from the crank arm.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah. Take off the spider. If it's a 3 screw spider you use a T-25, if it's 8 screw it's T-20. Not hard to figure out once you can see the screws.


----------



## ddooley123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, cxwrench. All updates went well, and took the bike out for a long ride on Saturday with no issues.


----------

